# MEMORIAL TATTOO



## progold (1 Sep 2008)

Hi i am new to this site and have recently loss my father to a long battle of cancer he was 78 years of age and a veteran of the korean war,he was a member of the vandoos 22 regiment of the canadian army and he was also a paratrooper my dad was a great familly man ,a father ,grandfather,brother,my question is i want to get a memorial tattoo of my dad and cant decide weather to get his wings on my chest or his regiment badge of the vandoos,i really want to do this so i can have a part of him with me on my body for the fest of my life.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Sep 2008)

Sorry to hear about your lost.

But as for a tattoo, I wouldn't go with the wings. You really should be part of the brotherhood, in order to have that. Something with Vandoo in it would be ok, I would think. What about a Pegasus too?

It's your body, so it's all up to you. I"m just throwing a few things into the ring.


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your lost.
> 
> But as for a tattoo, I wouldn't go with the wings. You really should be part of the brotherhood, in order to have that. Something with Vandoo in it would be ok, I would think. What about a Pegasus too?
> 
> It's your body, so it's all up to you. I"m just throwing a few things into the ring.



I'm thinking that the VanDoo brotherhood would think the same way as the Airborne brotherhood. More appropriate to obtain tattoos of things of which you personally are a part of.

How about a small poppy - with your father's name underneath?

Progold, my condolances on the loss of your father.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Sep 2008)

Poppy is a great idea! I totally forgot about that one.

You know you can put them all together to make one big tattoo?
I would think maybe a Pegasus flying over the poppy/poppy field. And your dad's name under it.

Once again, it's your body. Just keep us posted. I love tattoo art.

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## progold (1 Sep 2008)

Thank`s for all your input but i am really leaning for the wings not only will it mean a great deal and having those wings on me will give me closure and i understand that he was part of a group but he was also my dad and he loved his grandaughter my daughter and it will be something she can remember him by also.i hope in with making this decision that i am not affending any venterns or soldiers that are currently overseas fighting as we speak,this is a personel thing and i just wanted some input so thankyou everyone for understanding.

PROGOLD


----------



## pfl (1 Sep 2008)

Well losing your father is a serious affair (I lost mine at 11), and you can do whatever you want with you body. I got his name tattoed on my chest and named my first born son after him, but maybe you should reconsider your choices. Im sure in the end most veterans would not mind so much about you haveing their wings on your chest but some would  so do whatever floats your boat I guess


----------



## progold (1 Sep 2008)

THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT pfi AND ALL THE OTHER MEMBERS THAT HAVE VOICED THEIR OPPINION ,MY DICISSION IS NOT FINAL AS OF YET ,MY THREE OTHER BROTHERS HAVE BEEN GOING OVER WHAT EVERYONE HERE ON THIS FORUM HAS BEEN TELLING US AND IT`S MAKING IT A REALLY HARD CHOICE TO MAKE ,I DONT THINK WE WILL BE GETTING THE TATTOOS RIGHT AWAY WE WILL HAVE TO TAKE A FEW MONTHES TO MAKE OUR CHOICE ANYWAY THANK YOU AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR VALUBLE INPUT AND I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON WHAT AND WHEN WE GET THIS MEMORIAL TATTO DONE. :cd0n:

PROGOLD


----------



## progold (5 Sep 2008)

Hi everyone just wanted to keep you updated on my memorial tattoo,i know it`s not as important as most of the threads are on this awsome site but since i had some feedback from this thread i fell obligated to keep the people that have given me their input up to date.
Well this is the decision me and my brothers have made after the double service witch was held for mr dad and my uncle on this past tuesday witch was very emotional espesially when the legion performed the last stand wich was beautiful and hard for both familly`s to see and hear when they played that trumpet i dont think their was a dry eye in the church,anyway i was able to talk to a few veterns and a few vet`s that served with my dad and were also former patroopers,i told them what we were planning on doing (tattoo) for my dad two vet`s started to cry and this is what their reply was word for word ,i would only be so lucky to have sons who were willing to do that for me when i pass on get your dad`s wings tattooed and were them proudly and if any vets or other military people heve a problem with that tell them to go pound salt,well you could imagine our response hearing this comming from a 81 yr old vet it brought joy and tears to our eys ,another vet told us once we got the tattoo`s that we should all go to moncton new brunswick go up in a plane and jump so we could experiance what my dad did,so i just want to let everyone know that we will be gettin the wings tattooed on our chest ,it will be the wings and above the wings it will read the vandoos and below itwill be my dads military number and just above that in script it will read in memory of dad,so i hope that all the military people that are on this site will not judge us for doing this because beleive me the intention is not to hurt anyones felling i to have a brother in law in the middle east right now and he just lost three brave soldiers this week in his batallion the ppli,so i hope everyone will understand our choices and i will post a pic of the tattoo when we get it done,god bless everyone.


----------

